
Apple cloud services outage - DAddYE
https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/
======
octernion
Days when multiple outages happen always remind me of this wonderful article:
[http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-
sucks](http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks)

~~~
mxuribe
I've never read this til now...it. is. absolute. genius!!! I wish i could give
you multiple upvotes for this. Thanks for sharing this!

~~~
martinp
You should also read James Mickens' USENIX articles if you haven't:
[http://mickens.seas.harvard.edu/wisdom-james-
mickens](http://mickens.seas.harvard.edu/wisdom-james-mickens)

The humour and tone is similar to the "Programming Sucks" article. I recommend
starting with "The Night Watch".

------
akulbe
Maybe I'm crazy, but it seems _too_ coincidental that multiple services

(Amazon, Facebook, Apple... that I know of, so far)

have been affected, _on the same day_.

~~~
api
Are they all on EC2? Maybe EC2 is throwing a fit.

~~~
luhn
Amazon is, but Apple and Facebook both operate their own data centers.

Edit: I take that back, Apple uses several cloud providers, including AWS.

~~~
therein
Apple does use S3 for storage. You didn't hear it from me.

~~~
ghshephard
You just have to run littlesnitch, and see all the AWS servers that Apple
applications hit. I don't think it's a secret that a ton of Apple applications
are backended by AWS.

~~~
niels_olson
All hail Little Snitch. So much insight available in that app. I wish there
were rule sets for Little Snitch like there are for AdBlock Plus.

~~~
AckSyn
lost -i in the Terminal.app will do this as well.

With a little grep-fu you could have yourself a good watchdog.

~~~
blowski
I get 'command not found' so I'm assuming I have to install something? But I
can't find anything when I search Google because of the generic name.

~~~
syassami
I believe he meant to write `lsof -i`

~~~
blowski
That works a lot better! Thanks both.

------
koenigdavidmj
Do these things _ever_ go red?

I mean, I understand the disincentive to do this, but for something like AWS
(where error icons are even more subtle than this) I care about accuracy way
more than looking scary.

~~~
colinbartlett
Very occasionally:

[https://statusgator.com/services/apple](https://statusgator.com/services/apple)

(Side project of mine)

~~~
cmrx64
FYI: "An error occurred during a connection to statusgator.com. The OCSP
server experienced an internal error. Error code: SEC_ERROR_OCSP_SERVER_ERROR"

~~~
colinbartlett
Weird, thanks for the heads up. Will investigate.

~~~
avn2109
Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

------
einarvollset
ITunes Connect and TestFlight in particular has been an absolute shambles for
at least the last 3 months. Nobody there seems to give a shit or take
responsibility (ranging from support up thru to the highest levels).

~~~
api
Total tangent but: I just had a hideously bad experience trying to get
something done with my developer account. It's not the first time. The IRS is
easier to deal with than the app store.

If iOS is their vision of the future of personal computing, then the future of
personal computing is a walled garden presided over by a bureaucracy about as
functional as a badly run DMV office.

There is absolutely no excuse for this kind of terrible customer support from
a company with this kind of money. Their good UX near-monopoly and success
seems to be making them lax toward their developer community... much like
Microsoft became.

~~~
Someone1234
In fairness to the IRS, they're actually REALLY easy to deal with. Or they
used to be, I'm not sure how the budget cuts have impacted them but I found
their CS quite good.

~~~
api
Yeah, it's totally unfair to compare the IRS to the Apple developer program.
That's low.

------
f0under
Timely..been trying to apply a software update and download garageband for the
last hour. Should've checked their status page. Guess, i'll wait it out.

Any relation between this outage and Amazon's from earlier?

~~~
smoreilly
Unlikely but a few of their datacenters are down the street from one another
so could be related. We'll know when/if they tell us the cause.

~~~
visarga
> a few of their datacenters are down the street from one another

They have backup power systems and multiple backbone connections.

------
Raphmedia
I'm also getting some bad outage with Facebook's services. www.messenger.com
outputs an error and the facebook website has half the components missing.

~~~
pgrote
As am I.

There might be something larger going on ... amazon.com product search is down
again, too.

------
rdl
I noticed my iTunes Cloud music wasn't working earlier. Reminded me how much
better all the iCloud stuff has actually gotten over the past 2y.

------
twinkletwinkle
Some poor SREs have a shitty night ahead of them.

------
thanatropism
Docker too.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822562)

------
pi-squared
What if they are relying on Docker
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11822562)?

------
carthief
thank god game center is still up!

------
snake_case
Could this be related? Today we got an email from Amazon that our EC2 instance
server has degraded hardware. We have until June 16 to spin up a new server
before they kill this one.

~~~
Sanddancer
No. An email like that would be regarding a single box giving hardware
warnings, like a stick of RAM sending out more ECC correction alerts than
their threshold for acting. It wouldn't be because of activities much higher
than that.

------
jorblumesea
We were hit by a few AWS DNS issues over the past few days. Almost certainly a
freaky coincidence.

------
tehwebguy
So this is why my AppleTV won't connect to Netflix / Hulu right now?

I want a refund.

~~~
brazzledazzle
You need a connection to Apple to use third party apps you already have
installed? If true that's ridiculous.

~~~
scwoodal
I was watching a movie purchased via iTunes and it stopped playing due to the
outage. I switched over to Netflix without any problems.

~~~
brazzledazzle
Okay, it seemed a bit outrageous.

------
pbarnes_1
Might be an Akamai outage.

------
mxuribe
"...Just kidding!"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucdZHR75iCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucdZHR75iCM)

------
kelvich
Migrated to FoundationDB? =)

~~~
gk1
For those wondering about context: Apple acquired FoundationDB last year.
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/apple-acquires-durable-
data...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/apple-acquires-durable-database-
company-foundationdb/)

